# Tivo Stream stopped working



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I had not used streaming to my iPhone in a couple of weeks and just tried to stream from my iPhone and it doesn't work anymore. It says "Streaming Device Not Found."
The box is locked away on a wiring closet so that I don't have to hear the loud fan noise. So, it is quite inconvenient to access it. I certainly would not want to have to go reset it every couple of weeks. Is this common that it is needs to be reset every 2 weeks or so?
Is there any remote access to it either through the Tivo Roamio or a web interface so I can try restarting it without physically unplugging it from power?
Is there anything else I can do from the Tivo in case it lost its connection to the Tivo Stream from the Roamio side?
I have also seen reliability issues with the Tivo Mini despite using wired Ethernet and sound issues with the Roamio requiring restarting the Tivo to get it working again more than once in a month.

I got the Roamio, plus Tivo Mini, plus Tivo Stream because I thought it would be much easier to deal with than a PC, but so far it is not. I have had them for a few days past 30 days now so it is too late to return them (I purchased on Thanksgiving). Very frustrating.

I now see that a quiet, and compact home theater PC running Windows 7 Home Premium plus a couple of the newer XB0X 360s as extenders probably would not been any more difficult to deal with and probably would be easier since I am familiar with configuring and troubleshooting that type of equipment.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

yAs far as the Roamio goes, You are an early adopter. There are always issues with new products.... no, the stream generally doesnt need regular reboots

You can reboot the mini two ways via software:

1. If you can still see it through the ipad app..
-settings
-streaming/system information
-full system information
-on the main page, there is a restart stream button

2. If you cannot see it through the ipad app...
open a browser, connect to the stream...
http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo

You'll end up in the same place, so on the main page click 'restart stream'

Theres also an option in there to force a service call.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

lgnad said:


> yAs far as the Roamio goes, You are an early adopter. There are always issues with new products.... no, the stream generally doesnt need regular reboots
> 
> You can reboot the mini two ways via software:
> 
> ...


I could not see the Stream from the iPad (only the Roamio guide etc). I had the "Streaming Device Not Found" error. I'll try the IP address to see if I can access it from a browser.

It was released near the end of August and I waited until near the end of November, so I thought 3 months should have been enough time for be past the "early adopter" phase of reliability.
I would have expected this if I had preorded and received it during the first week of release. Even then, I would not expected this many problems for an dedicated appliance vs running a full blown PC with Windows Media Center.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

lgnad said:


> yAs far as the Roamio goes, You are an early adopter. There are always issues with new products.... no, the stream generally doesnt need regular reboots
> 
> You can reboot the mini two ways via software:
> 
> ...


I think there is a problem with that web address posted above.
I don't get anything to appear in the browser when I go to http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo, but I do get a Tivo landing page with no configuration options when I go to http://<stream ip> without the :49152/sysinfo part.

So, I know the Tivo Stream is up and running because the landing page loads, but it still is not accessible from the iOS app.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

web1b said:


> I think there is a problem with that web address posted above.
> I don't get anything to appear in the browser when I go to http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo, but I do get a Tivo landing page with no configuration options when I go to http://<stream ip> without the :49152/sysinfo part.
> 
> So, I know the Tivo Stream is up and running because the landing page loads, but it still is not accessible from the iOS app.


 Sounds to me like you're mixing up <stream ip> and <tivo ip>.

If you enter just http://<stream ip> the response will be:
"Access Forbidden"

http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo brings up "System Information" page (which includes a "Restart Now" button).

http://<tivo ip> brings up TiVo "Congratulations" page.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I already went and unplugged and replugged it into power and it started working again. Next time I'll see if I see another IP address to connect to.
If this happens more than a couple times per year and can't be reset through the browser, I may get a remote control power strip so I can reset the power without opening the wiring cabinet.


----------

